# New to all this -Tauranga



## Shaunfen39 (Jul 14, 2016)

Hi all, 

Me and my wife of 3 days have just arrived in Auckland this morning or last night - I don't even know what day it is anymore! We will be looking to rent in Tauranga (she will be working at the hospital in Tauranga) and was just after any advice on where to look and if there are any people in a similar position to us on here. Also, what is the job market like for myself. There seems to be a lot of backpacker jobs. I'm 28 and had the same job since uni so pretty useless at looking for new jobs.

And most importantly are there any football (soccer) teams in the area or am I going to have to convert to the rugby?? What is the nightlife like? And which is the best golf course?

Thanks in advance,

Shaun


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Shaunfen39 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Me and my wife of 3 days have just arrived in Auckland this morning or last night - I don't even know what day it is anymore! We will be looking to rent in Tauranga (she will be working at the hospital in Tauranga) and was just after any advice on where to look and if there are any people in a similar position to us on here. Also, what is the job market like for myself. There seems to be a lot of backpacker jobs. I'm 28 and had the same job since uni so pretty useless at looking for new jobs.
> 
> ...


Hi,
Welcome to the forum and NZ.

Good choice for sure. I am slightly biased though cos we love it here in Tauranga. 
For rentals just look on Buy online and sell with NZ's #1 auction & classifieds site | Trade Me and/or register with a rental agent to find you somewhere.
Don't know what job you can do or qualifications so could'nt advise about the job market for you? Have a look at Jobs on SEEK - New Zealand's no.1 Employment, Career and Recruitment site and TradeMe. Other than this, identify all the places you can work and approach them in person with your cv / cover letter regardless if they have a vacancy or not.

For football check out Tauranga City AFC. I wouldn't be surprised if there isn't a team in each of the areas like maybe Papamoa / Welcome Bay. I suppose it depends what level you are at. There will be more rugby clubs for sure as it's just more popular here.
Nightlife ha ha - really!
There is what I'd call a bar street down in the city on The Strand but that's about it. Plenty restaurants/bars but not really rocking unless there's an event on. If you want a proper night out you'll have to go Welly or Auckland and Hamilton is OK for beersies. 

There's a few golf courses but out of the ones in Tauranga Omanu is probably the most diverse with plenty of hazards and it's a good standard. Its only problem is it gets very busy especially throughout summer with many visitors and tourists. Good for the club but not for the members. You'll struggle to just turn up and play which is my bugbear. Mt. Maunganui is ok but it's just tree lined straight hole after tree lined straight hole in my opinion and a bit snooty with restrictions on which tee and when you can play. Another course that gets very busy. Tauranga GC is another good course but again very busy with all the same issues. To be a member of any of these you'll be paying $1300 a year green fees. There is no membership fee like in the UK. 
I tried them all with a view to joining and settled out of Tauranga City at Fairview GC about a 25 min drive up SH2 towards Katikati. We live in Bethlehem anyway and will be moving to Whakamarama when the new house is built. It's a great course. Great quality championship standard. Pretty long but is only $800 a year and you can play whenever you like which is what I want. I don't care about weekend comps and getting my name on the board. I just wanna play whenever I wanna play. There's also Omokoroa GC which is also pretty good but I just preferred Fairview for what it has to offer which is everything. A top course, gorgeous clubhouse with huge members lounge, a cafe / restaurant open daily. A pro shop, carts, a great practice facility with driving range, putting green, chipping green etc. It's in a beautiful spot surrounded by great views of the Kaimais and you can pick an avocado off the ground and take it home when you walk through the Orchard on the 6th


----------

